# Plant ID (Crypt/Aponogeton)



## Will Hayward (Sep 2, 2007)

Ten APC points to the first person who can identify and confirm with a matching photo, the identity of the following plant:

specs: Leaves are less than 1/2" wide. Currently range from 4-6 inches long. The veines are copper coloured and the leaves are red/bronze and dark green, with some light green outlines.

Could an aponogeton? like a.cripus red? But it has no bulb.

More likely a Crypt, but which of the seceral hundred species is it?? 
C. balansae "red"? Spiralis? Retrospiralis "red"? What is it?!


----------



## Will Hayward (Sep 2, 2007)

Cryptocoryne balansae ‘Red Lucanas’ ???


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Plus 1 for _Cryptocoryne balansae_ (actually _C. crispatula, var. balansae red_)


----------

